# my new baby JAEDA



## dylokjai (Nov 9, 2009)

She's 6weeks..kinda young but she wasnt attached anymore and was eating puppy food so the breeder said its ready..picked her up today and sharing with GP.com...kinda stuck on the color, wondering if ya'll can help me out, looks brown but it also looks grey sometime....


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

She is adorable. Not sure on the color though


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

very cute baby kinda looks like a blue fawn to me can you post more pics?


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

isnt that champagne? i suck at colors tho so if im wrong i wouldnt be surprised lol

i wonder if her eyes are gonna change color still?


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

OMFG!!!

What a beautiful puppy. Its not blue fawn, at least not a Maile blue fawn. LOL. 
It looks more champagne-ish to me?


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

awwww gorgeous lil jaeda...love the eyes


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

yeah it looks kinda champagne haha.. but im not an expert
but WOW she's a gorgeous lil girl!!!


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

kg420 said:


> very cute baby kinda looks like a blue fawn to me can you post more pics?


I think she's fawn too: )


----------



## itszikki (Oct 18, 2009)

She is nearly the same color as my little girl and mine is champagne. I see were the confusion comes in though, definitely a unique color. She is a beautiful girl though.


----------



## DogsLife (Sep 19, 2009)

Pretty girl. I would go with champagne.............


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Champange is a much lighter blonde color. 

She is a very diluted blue. Which means she is blue but since they have not added any black back in her color is fading. She may turn more of a red as she gets older.

Sucks the breeder let her go to early. It is gonna make things harder on you. Most litters stop nursing around 5-6 weeks however the other weeks are for socialization with the litter to learn about bite inhibition and basic puppy manners, however you will now have to be the one to teach her these things. 


She is a gorgeous pup! I really can't wait to see her grow. She will def be a head turner on walks. 

Her flashy color will attract people and you can use that to your advantage to educate about the breed.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Champange is a much lighter blonde color.
> 
> She is a very diluted blue. Which means she is blue but since they have not added any black back in her color is fading. She may turn more of a red as she gets older.
> 
> ...


:goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Champange is a much lighter blonde color.
> 
> She is a very diluted blue. Which means she is blue but since they have not added any black back in her color is fading. She may turn more of a red as she gets older.
> 
> ...


If she is dilute blue than where is the red pigment coming from on her nose? I thought blue dogs would always have blue noses? Colors are so confusing!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hmm I don't know it doesn't look red to me lol. It looks like diluted spots.


----------



## KnineGuy (Mar 14, 2009)

beautiful girl, enjoy that puppy time...all the sleeping on top of you and just being all clumsy and stuff...i miss that


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> If she is dilute blue than where is the red pigment coming from on her nose? I thought blue dogs would always have blue noses? Colors are so confusing!


The nose is dudley with no pigment and blue spots. I personally think she's a blue fawn (going off the picture of her back), about the same color Jonezie's color. But I agree with AP13 that she'll get darker with age.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

She is a very cute puppy. Make sure you read all the great threads on here about socializing and training a pup and you should be fine.


----------



## jcd (Nov 17, 2009)

Best of luck, she is very attractive. Does seem young to have been removed the rest of the litter though. I am sure you will do your best to socialize her!!


----------



## dylokjai (Nov 9, 2009)

can it be LILAC color. i was googling LOL


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

dylokjai said:


> can it be LILAC color. i was googling LOL


Lilac is a made up term for a faded blue lol.. You can call her that if you want.

Champagne is a newly made up color for a real light fawn that comes from rednose/blue nose breedings, however since there is no other way to describe it I call my dogs champagne even tho I know its a light fawn.

You will also hear people refer to the nose as lilac or purple.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

JFlowersLA said:


> The nose is dudley with no pigment and blue spots. I personally think she's a blue fawn (going off the picture of her back), about the same color Jonezie's color. But I agree with AP13 that she'll get darker with age.


I'm with you I thought blue fawn also


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

what a sweetie


----------



## GodBlessPitbulls (Aug 23, 2009)

Whatever color doesn't matter.I am glad she is in good hands.Good luck....(SOCALIZE,SOCIALIZE)


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

Very good looking pup . Striking color continue to post picks
as she grows.


----------

